# I need loofah's



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

where are you finding loofah's 
cottonblossomcrafts discontinued them, loofahbytheinch is closed. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

YOu can find them in dollar stores,,,,


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I grow my own :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Big lots sometimes gets them, and we have 3 or 4 different dollar stores, if you buy the whole box, which is A LOT they will deeply discount the lot.

And yes, grow them, if your area supports squash you can grow loofa, the vines are very agressive, so much so that ours grew up into a big oak tree when I gave it i'ts own fence to grow on, my son had great fun shooting them down off the vines!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

OK, Maybe a dumb question but how do you grow them? Do you buy seeds or plants? 

Vicki in NC


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought seeds to begin with, now I seed my own. I just plant them along a fence line and let them do their thing.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks!

Vicki in NC


----------

